# My nine week old puppy stinks!



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

He's supposed to be a low/no body odor breed. I've given him two baths in the two days that I've had him. I've put blue ear cleaner in his ears...just in case. However, the smell doesn't seem to be coming from there, it's more his whole body. Any ideas??


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Mom2Sadie said:


> He's supposed to be a low/no body odor breed. I've given him two baths in the two days that I've had him. I've put blue ear cleaner in his ears...just in case. However, the smell doesn't seem to be coming from there, it's more his whole body. Any ideas??


is this your labradoodle???? if so he is not a breed and this is the problem when you purchase mixed breed dogs... you never know which parent he will take after.... and breeders of these dogs often lie to their puppy people regarding all the hypoallergenic, no shedding, no odor,..... they can't possibly know this because it is a mixed breed dog.... 

but beside that

first I would want the vet to check him and make sure there is not medical reason for the odor..... 

then I would stop bathing.... or if you are going to bathe, or the dog swims make sure he is good and dry .... do not let him dry naturallly..... if he is playing out in the rain.... make sure he is good and dry...... and remember that labradors are water dogs and can have an oilier coat that the average dog because they were designed to be water dogs and repel the water.... its how they keep themselves warm in cold waters... chessies are the same.... 

I would guess what you are getting is a musty smell..... probably from being wet and then drying out naturally which is taking a long time..... 
if this is the case... then a dog dryer may help,,,, you can buy them for about 150 bucks and they force the water out without adding heat.... or a regular blow dryer will do the job but take a lot longer..... 

I dont recall if this is a female puppy or not or if she or he is spayed.... 

there isn't enough information in your post..... I went back to find some of your older posts to find out which dog this is.....


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

No, this is a 9-week old cockapoo. He smelled when I got him, hence the baths. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Cockers are notorious for skin and ear problems, and they often have a "doggy" odor that some people don't care for. As Shalva said, this is what happens with a mixed breed dog--sometimes you get the traits you want and sometimes you don't. 

I would agree that a vet check is in order, to rule out any physical reason for what you are experiencing. Good luck.


----------



## LoveBrits18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Were you honestly told this was a low odor/ low shed dog? No offense, I love cockers, but IMO they are one of the smelliest breeds out there. Cockers are prone to many skin conditions, one of which are persistent yeast infections, which can cause a dog to stink. 

As everyone else has said, a puppy like this isn't guaranteed to inherit each parent's best characteristics. In many cases, exactly the opposite is true.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I find that most puppies have a smell I don't care for. Sort of puppy breath all over. It usually goes away after they're about 4 months old or so. 

Don't bathe him too often. Bathing too frequently strips the oils from the caot, and this can cause odor problems.


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What kind of food is he eating? I find that the Purina products make my cat stinky, for example.... you might consider a gradual switch to a different puppy food if you are concerned about food as a possibility.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You get a dog "breed" with "Poo" in the name, and are surprised he stinks??????


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> You get a dog "breed" with "Poo" in the name, and are surprised he stinks??????


ok that made me laugh


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> You get a dog "breed" with "Poo" in the name, and are surprised he stinks??????


LMAO!!!! Good one.


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm switching him slowly to Wellness and he's smelling sweeter every day. I know how people on this forum feel about mixes. Oh well! 
If you could see how cute he is, you'd be jealous. My labradoodle is such an awesome dog that I decided to get another poo mix. Allergy reasons play into it as well but I'm not going to defend my choice of breeds.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> You get a dog "breed" with "Poo" in the name, and are surprised he stinks??????:


Like everyone else. ROTFLMO 



Mom2Sadie said:


> He's supposed to be a low/no body odor breed. I've given him two baths in the two days that I've had him. I've put blue ear cleaner in his ears...just in case. However, the smell doesn't seem to be coming from there, it's more his whole body. Any ideas??


Lots of good advice given. If you recently brought this puppy into your home, please see your vet for a well check on him ASAP. Cockers are prone to ear infections and AG problems. However, I don't think a 9 week old pup would have either, so your vet would be the best person for suggestions about his odor. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Mom2Sadie said:


> I'm switching him slowly to Wellness and he's smelling sweeter every day. I know how people on this forum feel about mixes. Oh well!
> If you could see how cute he is, you'd be jealous. My labradoodle is such an awesome dog that I decided to get another poo mix. Allergy reasons play into it as well but I'm not going to defend my choice of breeds.


thats fine you don't have to defend your choice of mutts...... 
but they are not breeds..... 

and as soon as you call them breeds I am afraid people will correct you....


----------



## Cassies_Mom (Aug 11, 2008)

Please let us know how this turns out. I have an 11-week-old Australian Labradoodle. She is precious, but a little smelly also. The breeder had her on Canidae, but I feed my cats Wellness and our trainer recommended Innova -- so I'm not sure which way to go. 

By many accounts, the Australian Labradoodle is a breed, although not yet recognized as a "pure breed." However that is the goal of the Australian Labradoodle Association. She is a multigenerational labradoodle. National breeding clubs do have rules by which new breeds may eventually be admitted. http://www.laa.org.au/


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Cassies_Mom said:


> Please let us know how this turns out. I have an 11-week-old Australian Labradoodle. She is precious, but a little smelly also. The breeder had her on Canidae, but I feed my cats Wellness and our trainer recommended Innova -- so I'm not sure which way to go.


I alternate with Innova (Adult) and Wellness (Super 5 Mix) and my dogs are doing very well.


----------

